# Help - imported vehicle speedometer issue!!



## 104197 (Apr 30, 2007)

Can anyone help???

Unfortunately I haven't had the smooth experience of registering an imported vehicle that many other lucky and fortunate souls have on these forums! I am in the process of UK registering a Knaus Sport Traveller 700DG on Renault Master base but was called in for an inspection (which I had read was 'highly unlikely' but I guess they didn't like the look of my face!). In the process, I was told that my KmH speedo would have to be changed for a MPH one and according to Renault Trucks, a new one is in the region of £350 for the part alone (which is bit steep - the irony is that next week, I hope to be going to Spain permanently and so will only need a KmH speedo, but as yet have no permanent address there so couldn't skip England in the Germany-England-Spain move and have to register in the UK).

I've tried a local breakers for a cheaper option and also Superdials but they can't help. I just wondered if anyone had had a similar experience on the same base vehicel and was able to point me towards a cheaper solution? Any help would be gratefully received.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Is the one fitted to the vehicle MPH and KMPH? i thought that was all that was required?


----------



## 104197 (Apr 30, 2007)

Nope - just the standard KmH as supplied in Germany.


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

why not invest in a roll of Fablon and cut a piece that covers the KPH part and write on it MPH eqivalents, peel it off when you get over the channel
Job Done


----------



## 104197 (Apr 30, 2007)

A Canny solution but alas, the DVLA now require a receipt to say the speedo has been changed.


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

so send them the bill for fablon, its converted to mph so it complies


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I recently imported a new Hymer from Germany on a Fiat base. Tried to get some info from Fiat about changing the speedo but it is like pulling teeth. Finally discovered that there is a facility on the dash to change the recording of miles, mpg, etc into miles rather than kilometres. Is your speedo digital and if so is there a button somewhere to do this. Fiat didn't tell me about this.

Got a conversion dial from Superdials but obviously they don't do one for your model.

There is a chap on ebay who sells stick on KPH/MPH converters and surely as long as the speedo indicates the speed you are doing in MPH this complies with the law. Search on speedometer conversion, cost is £9.99 and you could show them that receipt!


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

javea03730 great tip on the Miles/kpm odometer do you recall how to do this?? Will it work on our 2006 Ducato?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Sagedog,

Will try and remember how I did it although I may not be actually correct as I stumbled on it by accident. At the left of your steering column (remembering that I have a left hooker) there are two controls to adjust the height of the headlights and next to that is a menu button. With the ignition turned on (Ithink) keep pressing the menu button until you get to KPH, pressing one of the up/down buttons changed it to MPH and the consumption etc. changed as well.

Well I think that was what I did - have a try and see if yours works - if problem come back to me and I will try and help.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## 103495 (Mar 20, 2007)

*SPEEDO*

Hi, we also had to get our merc hymer speedo changed from kph to mph, went to deepcar motorhomes, they charged us £70, said the part was £35 and £35 to fit so that wasn't too bad.

Paul n Caz


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

mrcanny said:


> A Canny solution but alas, the DVLA now require a receipt to say the speedo has been changed.


It also has to be visible in the dark ie: backlit/illuminous as original
Have you tried a van breakers, as there are a lot of this chassis on the road you should be able to get a replacement, then when you hed for Spain put it on Ebay

You are not alone, they have been actively checking imported M/Hs for the last 2-3 months, some offices are less stringent but it appears to be a postcode lottery as to whether they look at vehicle or not

Chris


----------



## 104197 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm just back from the DVLA - and legal!! And all thanks to you, javea03730! I can't thank you enough, your bit of advice was spot on - I obviously don't know you but thought you may like to know you are the most popular person in our house at the moment!

I did exactly as you said, bought the speedo sticker for £9.99 and took the Paypal receipt to the DVLA (fully expecting it to be rejected but thought it was worth a shot for a tenner). And they accepted it!!

We're now able to fully enjoy our purchase and look forward to meeting some of you on the highways and byways. And once again, MHF (and javea03730 especially!) has been an invaluable source of information and inspiration. What a great site and community. I hope that when I'm a bit more knowledgeable on the motorhoming I'll be able to do the same for someone else on here one day.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

brilliant news MC !


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Mrcanny,

Delighted that the tip worked. That's what so good about this site. I only joined recently but have found out a lot of good advice myself. It is the best £10 I have ever spent, and it is nice to be involved in the camararderie that this site enjoys.


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

hi mr canny
glad u got sorted,still think the fablon was cheaper LOL
Good luck and hope we meet one day
Bob


----------



## 104197 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Bob - we've just moved from not too far from you (Todmorden) to a temporary base at in-laws in Cheshire. However, I'm packing the family up on Thursday and moving to Spain. We'll have the first couple of weeks as holiday in the van and then look around for somewhere to live (Northern Spain).

If ever you are over that way, drop me a line and feel free to call in!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*KPH to MPH dial conversion problems*

I know this is an old topic, and the guy selling on ebay is still selling them, so I have marked the link....

BUT my question is this.... can anyone advise me please

We have as many will by now know, a Rapido 7090 on order, which should be ready for collection next month in Germany.

I had asked the dealer to see if they could get UK lights and speedo added at build, but he has been unable to get this done.... so...we will need to convert the speedo to conform, and as they seem to be checking it is better we are forearmed

So

Is the NEW Ducato 160 3 ltre's dial similar to any of these dials on the ebay item: No. 300204779132	or link: http://tinyurl.com/2uhrgr

Any information would be gratefully received. I am trying to get prepared, as we would like to get it on the road as quick as possible once we get it back, as we need to fit alarm and gas tank, and until DVLA issue us with the number plates (well we know it as we kept our old one) but until they tell us we can legally put it on, we are stuck.

Thanks everyone.

Carol


----------

